# Egnater tweaker!!!!! total surprise!!!!!



## widdlywhaa (Mar 25, 2010)

So I walked into work yesterday and did I see on the guitar counter?

This badboy!!!!







So I get a little excited cause I really have been digging the Egnater shit GC has been getting in.....

But, man I wasn't expecting to be this impressed. It does High gain really well and can be dialed in pretty loose and pretty tight..... It didn't get very Djent tight.... But I was playing a PRS C22 with Starla pickups in it and It pulled off a great Death metal tone 


Needless to say when I get my taxes in I'll be picking one up with the matching cab..... I still need to take one or two of my guitars to try out on break or something to see how I like it, but that's just me being anal.... The only other amp we've gotten IN STORE that I've liked this much was a Soldano Avenger and While that was in a league of it's own this little 15 watt beast still impressed me enough to buy it.


Now I'm just upset about the fact that I only have one GT-OD... I'm gonna be using this amp for jamming at home and maybe some small jams and gigs that it wouldn't be wise to take my rack and 4x12 to.


So........ In related news I've kinda already planned the whole setup out.... Here we go.....

guitar -> OD (Haven't chosen one yet, I'm actually thinking about the Hardwire CM2) -> GT-8 (4 cabled to) -> Egnater Tweaker

I'd be Using the GT-8 for Effects and a Clean sound mostly....


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice! Id love to try that out Im really liking all the smaller lower watt tube amps that are coming out. Like the Egnater Rebel 20, Egnater Tweaker, The Blackstar HT-5, The Mesa Boogie Transatlantic, The Ibanez Tube Screamer Head, Soldano Jet City (which sucked). I know Im forgetting a few. 
I always loved the sound of tubes but found that owning a 100 or even a 50 watt tube head is way too loud for residential areas. Cops came too many times!!! 

I love my Egnater Rebel 20. Sounds so good and it really lets the true tone of my guitars shine thru. Thats a big thing for me.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah I REALLY liked the Rebel 20, but I couldn't get past the price tag f for just my practice rig when there are other more responsible things I need to put money towards..... This beast was just made for me! It's got the same things I liked about the rebel 20 and it's priced exactly where I needed it to be .

Now I get a new amp and I can be responsible! WHOOOOOO!


----------



## Key_Maker (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh crap... the last thing is more gas now, but this?


----------



## sepherus (Mar 30, 2010)

I got a chance to play one today. No OD, I just grabbed a used Jackson Dominion (with Dimebucker) off the wall plugged in and went to town. Tons of versatile sounds. The modern switch revoiced both the power amp ala rectifier style. Tight and deep work like a resonance switch with very useable Presets. The brit, vx, and american settings were very nicely voiced. The only thing I didn't see on it that would have been really nice is a presence knob. I didn't get a chance to mess with the cleans at all but I'm sure they will be nice as it is loaded with 6V6s. Not to mention I'm yet to hear an amp that Bruce Egnater has designed that doesn't have a good clean sound. With all those options it sould have a bit of something for most. I just wish I had more than 10 minutes to play around on it and my 212 instead of the 110 that is "standard" for it.

On a side note, that Jackson makes me regret not holding out for one and getting LP instead. Even if it is only an Epi. Oiled neck, better wood, fretwork, and attention to detail than I have seen on most american LPs. Only things I would have changed are the pickups and maybe a bit more maple to the top. I guess that means I have 2 things to start saving for.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 25, 2010)

I've had my Tweaker since launch and I gotta say its one of my favorite amps...ever. The tonal options really work magic for me since I play a little of everything. 

The various EQ voicings all have fantastic and distinct cleans / low to mid gain tones. My Ibanez SAS36 produces a wonderful smokey blues tones with the Gain cranked (low setting) and using the American voicing. Switching to Brit and adjusting the EQ will open up beautiful Hendrix-esque cleans for "Wind Cries Mary" sounds. 

The high gain switching really drives the amp much harder. While their preset has the metal setting on the AC tone stack, I much prefer the American and Brit settings. With a good boost this thing just screams. With my JB equipped Schecter C1 and the amp set for Brit Voicing, Modern Tonestack, and mids front and center I get just snarling Brit crunch that I've not really heard since my old Mosfet 100 died. Switching to Vintage tonestack and lowering the gain and mids a touch and adding some treble nets you an awesome AC/DC-esque sound. I find that you can really do very heavy modern metal with this without adding an EQ pedal and a serious boost. However when you do that you can get some serious thud.

I've only been able to get it about half way turned up with my HT-BOOST and it is just tremendously loud. The gain gets fairly muddy over after about 7 but is still useful depending on our EQ and voicing settings. Dialing out the Bass a bit and adding Mids on the Brit setting brings a beautiful tone for legato work on Max Gain. 

I've yet to try swapping out the Tubes, but I've read elsewhere that swapping in EL-34s and the AC setting brings out a wonderful AC-15 tone. 

Overall, this amp is well-named and a great purchase if you have a need for multiple styles and don't mind flipping switches. I haven't played live with it but I could see leaving it on a happy medium settings and just rolling back on the volume for cleans and adding boost and distortion for added dimension. The versatility on this amps just kills. I'll had a solid review once I've had a chance to play my new 7 string through it with some boost and distortion up front.


----------



## iff (Jul 26, 2010)

I want one of those so much.


----------

